# KNVP Hennie Bolster Seminar



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I was asked recently if I wanted to go to a KNVP seminar...heck yes! Hennie Bolster was pputting it on... Bolsters Dogs - Home . It was a very interesting time! Hennie is super low key, very laid back, and it was very fun to hear a combo of great training advice AND amusing war stories from years of training and handling police dogs  He showed a video of his PH2 from start to finish. For people who have never seen EVERYTHING that goes into the PH titles, it's very intense! I never realized quite how much goes into it. Several scent tests. A swimming/long distance OB test. Water retrival test. OB and traffic test. Food refusal, object guard...and of course protection.
Here's some pictures of the fun:
The dogs have to do a retrival of 3 objects (the same 3 objects they have to also do a track to and a passive indication). Here Hennie is showing us how to do the "key hold."








Just thought this picture was cute!








One of dawnandjr's pups from her recent litter
















I didn't actually catch the purpose/what this exercise is. Barking at a wooden box? If someone knows, I'd like to know. It was hard to hear everything and I only got the tail end of this--how to train it. But not what it's all about.








Hennie is ready to RUMBLE!!








The dog in the background is a working K-9. He was practicing OB while dogs were doing bitework.
































Rock a bye baby....








You tell 'em!








Totally normal Friday afternoon...just hanging out with some friends watching dogs do bitework.








Only takedown of the day:








Cute little Mal puppy seyz: I gotz it! I gotz it!








But he's nowhere as cute as Medo








I'm hoping someone can tell me the purpose of THIS move??? (warning x-rated photo to follow)








Hennie working his dog








Mr. W. wants to know what he is getting himself into? (Getting ready to practice civil work)








This is what you're getting yourself into...








Uncle! I said Uncle!!








All he was wearing on his arm....OUCH!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Looks like a great seminar.
Medo looked happy to bite the pillow, he is very handsome. So is Dawn's pup!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Great pictures Justine. I was hoping someone would post from the seminar. I thought Kelli would of taken Odin, glad she took Bianka. Looks like it was a productive time.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I'm loving the B&W one of the pup and I. I guess the purpose of the box was that it's an article that is placed in the woods for the.. PH1? The dog has to find it but cannot actually touch it once they find it was the impression that I got. I gotta say it was entertaining to watch Tygo attempt it as he destroyed the box..lol.

I had Odin with me too but he spent most of the seminar crated, he got a few bites in but for the majority I had the pup out to socialize with everyone. I was hoping to be able to attend more of the seminar than just the one day again this year, Hennie is great to work with, very knowledgable and nice to talk to.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

VomBlack said:


> Awesome pictures! I'm loving the B&W one of the pup and I. I guess the purpose of the box was that it's an article that is placed in the woods for the.. PH1? The dog has to find it but cannot actually touch it once they find it was the impression that I got. I gotta say it was entertaining to watch Tygo attempt it as he destroyed the box..lol.


Ha, that's what I thought about the box too. But then I saw the, um, level of "ethusiasm" (if you want tto call it that) that some of the dogs had for the box and I was second guessing myself and assumed I had heard completely wrong. 

If you want--PM me your email address and I can send you the full size files of the pics I took of Bianca. You too Dawn.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Ha, that's what I thought about the box too. But then I saw the, um, level of "ethusiasm" (if you want tto call it that) that some of the dogs had for the box and I was second guessing myself and assumed I had heard completely wrong.


I think that's a.. nice way of wording it.  I respect and admire the mals and dutchies, but they remind me just how much I prefer my GSDs. I like how Hennie is very quick to emphasize control and obedience above all else, and how it's not just about who has the toughest, craziest dog.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool pictures! No Hank shots? Seriously regretting having not gone since it looks like you had a blast. Medo looks to have gotten in on some of the action too. Fun!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I so wanted to go but really couldn't make it. Not with my husband gone and what's going on with Judge. Three hour drive there and back and the time in between, can't leave them at home for that long and bringing them would have been way to much of a hazzle.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

abakerrr said:


> Cool pictures! No Hank shots? Seriously regretting having not gone since it looks like you had a blast. Medo looks to have gotten in on some of the action too. Fun!


Ben didn't bring Hank--just himself 

Where's pictures of your little monster?!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool pics! The black and white of the dog in the armpit is awesome, that is how I'm training Nikon to bite.

Is the dog guarding the box like an "object guard"?


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

The weasel? (Ok, so I named her Kai.) You asked so here ya go! ... Shes doing awesome and i'm just more and more thrilled with her as I spend each new day working with her. Super stable, sociable, environmentally sound, already having a blast with the puppy rag, and her food drive is over the top! When are we going to have our next puppy play date? At this point shes driving my dogs nuts and needs new friends to romp with (Ahem, Medo).


----------



## Upstate K-9 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Bolster Seminar*

Justine:
Glad you could make it and great pictures. I love the black and white one of Hennie also but of course like the ones of my pup (Hennie brought him over for me). Wish you could have stayed for the entire seminar. Hennie will be back again soon to train so I will be in contact. There are more pictures on my website  UPSTATE K-9 - Home

There are 1000's of pictures and a lot of video's so keep checking website. Also email me your address and I will mail a DVD with all the pictures and videos on it.

Keep in touch,

Greg


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice pictures Greg...thanks for putting them on your website.


----------

